# What team are you most worried about?



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

In a 7 game series, what team has the best chance of beating the Kings? I'm pretty confident that the Kings would beat the 
Mavs in a series; it would probably be just like last year, where Webber and Vlade eat the Mavs bigs alive down low. The Lakers would be tough but they don't particularly worry me either; the Kings gained the confidence that they can beat the Lakers last year, and the Lakers this year aren't even as good as last year's team (though they're still damm good and would probably beat any other team in the West). 
It sounds wierd, but I think the team that would give the Kings alot of problems is the Pacers. 
C- Vlade Miller
PF-Webber O'Neal
SF-Peja, Hedo Harrington, Bender
SG-Christie Artest, Reggie
PG-Bibbs, Jax Tinsley
The Kings have a huge advantage in the backcourt, but then you'll have to worry about Artest guarding Bibby down the stretch of games. Harrington and Bender will give Peja and Hedo some big problems defensively, and Croshere usually wakes up from his season-long hibernation right around playoff time. And on top of all this, add Reggie, who's been waiting for this chance his whole career. 
All that being said, I still think the Kings would probably win this series; just some food for thought.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The team in the East that is kind of scary is Detroit. They are well coached, aggressive, and play tenacious D. They play ugly and enjoy it. That team might pose problems for a team that likes to run like Sac. NJ is a great team but they won't beat Sac. Both teams play a similar style of offense but Sac plays it better. The wildcard is Ind. They have the potential to play very good D and can score too. They can also match Sac for a depth standpoint.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the only team that is going to beat the kings is themselves.they are only at about 75% out there with webber out and others like jackson and bibby working their way back to full health.the only thing i would be concerened with is with all these setbacks they may drop down in the standings to the point where it may get tougher in the playoffs.one more thing,dont get too carried away with keon clark on the court.there is a reason why he's bounced around,i would have played hedo more at the 4 and gone with that.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not worried at all, to tell the truth. This is the best team in the league right now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If I were a Kings fan, I'd be scared of LA and SA. SA has dominated you this year,and although the refs really screw you against LA, LA just finds ways to win at Arco. I think Sac can win both of those series,but they would be very tough and probably game 7's.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I say LA, They just love playing at Arco. They actually play better there than @ home


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I wouldn't be worried about SA or LA at all. Duncan's about the only dangerous player on the spurs, and Kobe is the only dangerous player on the Lakers. Until Shaq gets back to his old self, Sac is not going to be afraid of anybody.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> the only team that is going to beat the kings is themselves.


Thats wierd the only team that can beat the Lakers is themselves. So who is more likely to beat themselves?


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam (Feb 26, 2003)

I would be worried about LA especially if he gets to sit under the basket all game and score at will regardless of the actual rules.
Man now I get it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldnt say duncan is the only dangerous player, watch out for parker


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

LA and Dallas. They are unpredictable, especially the former.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, with the second like up like this:
C - Pollard
PF - Keon Clark/Funderburke
SF - Hedo/Gerald Wallace
SG - J. Jax
PG - B. Jax

I say this team can beat any eastern conference team with their second lineup! Pacers? They're as deep as the Grizzlies, and they aren't much better... Just look at how they've been playing since the All-star break. And nets just lost to the Cavs!


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

I'd say the Kings worry about Lakers. And a little bit of Dallas and Spurs too.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Of course, every Laker fan thinks the Kings are most worried about them.  

In the West, I'm most worried about the Kings playing the Spurs, who are playing excellent ball lately.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> Of course, every Laker fan thinks the Kings are most worried about them.
> 
> In the West, I'm most worried about the Kings playing the Spurs, who are playing excellent ball lately.


True, true, true. We just aren't intimidated by the 7th seed in the conference.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!True, true, true. We just aren't intimidated by the 7th seed in the conference.


 I believe that's very true. Still, as a fan, you have to be disappointed that your team let themselves get into that position. Whether it's the Knicks, or the Kings, or the Lakers, teams owe it to their fans to play with fire and "hunger." :|


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

If you're thinking that Duncan is the only threat on the Spurs, you haven't been watching. Even including Parker you still have only half the story. Ginobili is going to be an All-Star soon. Bowen is shooting nearly 44% from the three point line. Kerr and Rose might be having career years. I'm not sure they'll have what it will take to beat the Kings but I'd certainly not take them lightly.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> If you're thinking that Duncan is the only threat on the Spurs, you haven't been watching. Even including Parker you still have only half the story. Ginobili is going to be an All-Star soon. Bowen is shooting nearly 44% from the three point line. Kerr and Rose might be having career years. I'm not sure they'll have what it will take to beat the Kings but I'd certainly not take them lightly.


*yawns*
So?
Kiings have Webber, Divac, Peja, Christie, Biibby, Bobby Jackson, Clark, Pollard, Hedo, Wallace, and Jim Jackson. It's obvious that Kings is about 3 times deeper than the spurs... and 10 times better. >

I'll give you Duncan, but Tony is by no means a star just yet. He's a PG who averages around 5 assists. The only reason Bibby has so little assists is because he's not the only play maker on the kings. Ginobli is a rookie, and is far from being an all-star as of right now. He's not even better than Giricek yet... Gerald Wallace would be more than a match for him. As for Bowen, he shoots 44% from beyond the arc because he only shoots when he gets good looks(guys like Peja and Bibby can make the shot, open or not). Look at his freethrow%... pathetic. He's not that great a shooter. Kerr is probably equivalent to Brent Price, who is our worst player. And rose is about equal Jim Jackson? He's a role player at best, and won't pose much of a threat.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't take the Spurs lightly at all. We've lost 3 of our 4 match-ups with them this season. I'm not convinced, they are better than the Kings, but I certainly don't think they are worse.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> I don't take the Spurs lightly at all. We've lost 3 of our 4 match-ups with them this season. I'm not convinced, they are better than the Kings, but I certainly don't think they are worse.


That's only because the kings aren't always there. In the playoffs, if they stay awake the whole game, they would dominate. Spurs just don't intimidate me. Kings is way better. Just because they lost 3 of 4 matchups doesn't mean they're better. The mavs have the best record in the NBA but they may very well lose in the first round.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

I'm most worried about the Blazers. I feel this team is as good as the one in 00. 

But not even the refs can stop you guys this year!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ah... thanks, Comptons. :| Speaking as one who lives in Portland and who dearly loves and follows the NBA, I wonder if we've been watching the same Blazer team. I'd love to feel good about cheering 'em on but they're so inconsistent on all fronts save getting in trouble that, while I can separate emotional responses from detacted observations of basketball prowess, I'd have to give the Blazers low marks in both, personally. They are talented, I'll give them that. I can see them unseating someone, even, if the shots fall, which might be what you're talking about, though honestly, I really can't see them beating either the Kings or the Spurs. I could see them beating Dallas and even perhaps LA or Utah, but their low-post game has all sorts of holes (at least as compared to the Kings and the Spurs), and, while there are some very athletic players, the Blazers have a shortage of basketball skills, particularly shooting. Combine that with the in-team fighting and the general lack of chemistry and I really can't see them going far.

That said, you never know when a team can get on a roll. And, you and others may be seeing things I'm not. Personally, though, I'm hoping that the team gets taken apart this off season and put back together with a bit more thought towards character and chemistry.

:sigh:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

One last thought -- you're probably right, Comptons, that this Blazer team is as good or better as the team in '00. I just think the Kings, Spurs, and probably Mavs are that much better.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*c'mon!*

Gotta be the Lakers....the Kings just cant beat them, they blow it everytime..the Kings are better but they have a soft spot for the Lakers!


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: c'mon!*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Gotta be the Lakers....the Kings just cant beat them, they blow it everytime..the Kings are better but they have a soft spot for the Lakers!


 Well, at least you admitted that the Kings are better 

Other than that, I think you need to read the sports news more often. "The Kings just can't beat them...blow it EVERY TIME"...I think not. The Kings have won against the Lakers twice this season (3 if you count the preseason game). Please stop exaggerating and insulting Kings fans with these smug generalizations.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: c'mon!*



> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> Well, at least you admitted that the Kings are better
> 
> Other than that, I think you need to read the sports news more often. "The Kings just can't beat them...blow it EVERY TIME"...I think not. The Kings have won against the Lakers twice this season (3 if you count the preseason game). Please stop exaggerating and insulting Kings fans with these smug generalizations.


eh alright, I guess I did get carries away. But whenever they play I wantr the Kings to win so badly and they lose and I get very angry and GRRRR its just like KILL THE LAKERS ALREADY!!!!!! Y'know what I mean?


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*yeah, I know what you mean*

Thanks for clarifying, man. I thought you were a Laker fan hanging around to hassle us King fans. My bad.

It's a given that the Lakers are not going into the night quietly. But I do think they are much more vulnerable this season than they were last season. I think both the Spurs and the Kings stand a good chance of winning a series against them. 

It's going to be another bumpy ride this playoff season. But I'm hoping to enjoy the final outcome better than I did last year. Keep the faith.


----------

